# ALSA and AC97 : the solution

## rieger

don't know exactly if this is the right forum but:

as many other people, struggling with Alsa and ac97 (or via82c686) and browsing all 101 messages concering alsa in this forum I tried something I didn't find in the forum and it worked, so it may be usefull for others.

here it is:

use snd-via686 instead of ac97_codec or whatever, thus, snd-via686 in modules.autoload and as alias for snd-card-0 etc (as in the Desktop guide)

no suddenly amixer worked and you can unmute the stuff.

rc-update failed however, but I've got sound

----------

## delta407

Hardware seems like a better forum, moving there.

----------

## rieger

I've added amixer set Master 100 unmute (and same for PCM) to local.start

because rc-update add alsa default  doesn't work n my machine.

I'v tried add alsasound instead but still no sound when rebooting.

the local.start option is a fine temp. solution for me, but when someone knows the right way to achieve this, I'd like to hear it.

----------

## delta407

"rc-update add alsasound default" should automatically save and restore volume settings across reboots.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I see on the ALSA site that they say the driver for the sound card is 686a

"VIA   via82c686 via686a" This is from the "sound card matrix" which can be found here: http://www.alsa-project.org/~goemon/

So my question is this, did you modrpobe via686, or via686a?  If so is one the ALSA module and the other the native kernel module?  Does anyone know?   Also if you did truly modprobe via686 can you modprobe via686a and still get it to work??

I am still having lots of trouble with ALSA and I am just trying to get it all figured out!  Thanks in advance!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## rieger

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So my question is this, did you modrpobe via686, or via686a?  If so is on the ALSA module and the other the native kernel module?  Does anyone know?   Also if you did truly modprobe via686 can you modprobe via686a and still get it to work??
> 
> 

 

snd-via686. It's the Alsa module.

modprobing snd-via686a fails...

----------

## rieger

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> "rc-update add alsasound default" should automatically save and restore volume settings across reboots.

 

mmm, doesn't work.

(during boot a message that alsa is already started in a runlevel or something)

back to local.start then

----------

## Mr. Pointy

I know I read it should be:

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

That's how mine is setup.  Might be worth a try.

----------

## rieger

 *Mr. Pointy wrote:*   

> I know I read it should be:
> 
> ```
> rc-update add alsasound boot
> ```
> ...

 

tried it.

still no sound, well very, very soft.

so I 'm gonna use local.start for now then.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *rieger wrote:*   

>  *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   
> 
> So my question is this, did you modrpobe via686, or via686a?  If so is one the ALSA module and the other the native kernel module?  Does anyone know?   Also if you did truly modprobe via686 can you modprobe via686a and still get it to work??
> 
>  
> ...

 

So you were able to modprobe snd-via686 and that worked, correct?  (I think thats what you are saying but don't want to leave anything to guessing or supposing--THANKS in advance)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## rieger

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So you were able to modprobe snd-via686 and that worked

 

yes

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

>  correct? 

 

yes

----------

## Mike_McCready

Ok, I have an AC97, and I'm about to compile my kernel, I'm reinstalling Gentoo at the moment (various reasons).

My question is, what should I compile into the kernel in terms of sound support?

----------

## rieger

-sound support enabled.

-ensoniq 1371 Es (the thing that's already selected) as module

-OSS support as module.

those are my settings

----------

## dmason

the only thing I would say that you would need built into the kernel is sound support, and if you aren't using the alsa modules, then create modules for your sound board.  because as for oss stuff, alsa will take care of that itself, since it creates modules for an interface with oss apps.

----------

## atze

Well, I've just tried "modprobe snd_via6986" and he can't locate the module ... in "/lib/modules/2.4.19~/" is even no folder names "misc" ... uups. Can anyone tell me what happened?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Have you emerged ALSA yet?

```
emerge alsa-driver
```

Give that a go and then try to:

```
modprobe snd-via686a
```

or try;

```
modprobe snd-via8233
```

Because according to this ALSA Sound Card Matrix there is no such thing (that they recognize or know of) as a via6986.  Also if they did have a via9686 driver you would want to use the command as modprobe snd-via6986 instead of modprobe snd_via6986.  There are many different threads on getting onboard Via audio working, with lots of help from people that have it working.  Be sure to search around for the other threads to see if anyone has your same hardware working.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## linux_girl

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> I see on the ALSA site that they say the driver for the sound card is 686a
> 
> "VIA   via82c686 via686a" This is from the "sound card matrix" which can be found here: http://www.alsa-project.org/~goemon/
> 
> So my question is this, did you modrpobe via686, or via686a?  If so is one the ALSA module and the other the native kernel module?  Does anyone know?   Also if you did truly modprobe via686 can you modprobe via686a and still get it to work??
> ...

 

i also have trouble whit via : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=517315#517315

----------

